# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Recherche (Dsspre) de Lgo [Technic/Dacta/EDU]

## Gf6HqmTW

Excusez moi d'abord si ce message parait hors contexte mais il sera envoyer dans le mme tat sur plusieurs forums (la fleeeme de l'adapter  chaque fois)

En gros tout est dans le titre, pour un petit projet perso je cherche des Legos avec lesquels je jouait tant mme  l'cole, vous savez ceux avec les engrenages, les crmailleres les axes et tout le tralala !

Vous allez me dire "GO lego.com noob"
Et l je rponds "s'toi l'noob noob"
Et vous me dite "non s'toi l'toi"...
Et on en sort pas ...
D'autant que pendant ce temps la ca rends pas le produit de ma recherche plus dispo sur le site mentionn (ou alors faut acheter un petit moteur avec et donc ca fait peu de pieces qui m'interesse pour un prix quand mme lev).
Oui ils doivent faire a peu pres n'importe quelles pieces dispo pour au dtail (mme les cones qui se clipsent couleur rouge translucide pour fait des pistolaser ... c'est dire) mais pas les engrenages ou les cremailleres (les boules !)
J'ai cherch partout et j'en trouve vraiment pas ce qui est dommage parceque vraiment il m'en faudrait pleiiiiin (oui mme plus en fait)

Donc je fais un appel dsspr pour en trouver, si vous savez comment vous en procurer, que vous connaissez un vieux magasin  qui il en reste (n'importe o en france) que vous en avez au fond du vieux grenier de mm (oui elle adorait faire des 4x4 a suspension avant de passer aux daims en lin faits au crochet mais que voulez vous les effets de modes ...)
Ou si un enseignant en a entendu parler (oui j'ai cru lire sur le net que dans des "catalogues" de l'ducation nationale il tait possible de s'en procurer mais j'ai ptet mal compris ...

Voila en gros et merci d'avance pour vos rponses ^^

----------


## goldkey

Es-tu dj aller faire un tour sur Ebay  ::question:: 

En faisant une petite recherche sur "Lego technic" tu devrais pouvoir trouver ton bonheur  :;): 

D'ailleurs c'est la que j'ai vendu mes Lego technic il y a quelques annes  :8-):

----------


## LineLe

tu peux en trouver (difficilement) chez Toy's R Us par exemple
moi je tombais dessus quelquefois par hasard dans des supermarchs allemands aussi...
mais je sais que c'est galre  ::?: 
bon courage !

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Merci pour les conseils ^^
Pour eBay j'y vais reguilierement mais je trouve assez peu de technic et surtout des briques de base :/
Quand aux supermarchs allemands c'est une ide mais j'habite dans l'ouest ^^
Ceci dit si je dois aller faire l'Oktober Fest ou le Wacken j'en profiterais ^^

----------


## goldkey

> Quand aux supermarchs allemands c'est une ide mais j'habite dans l'ouest ^^


J'en reviens toujours au mme, mais en regardant sur ebay.de et en faisant une recherche avec "Lego technik" tu pourras peut tre trouv ton bonheur  :;):

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Ok je test ca ds que je rentre chez moi car l le proxy bloque ebay :/

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

je vais faire le noob  ::aie::  mais ils en vendent quelques modeles sur leur site.

Je sais pas si t avais vu.

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

oui mais le probleme est qu'a chaque fois pour avoir 5 roues dentes et 2 cremailleres tu tape en plus le moteur la visiere de l'hlico les briques qui servent  rien  part  faire jolie pasque ya des flammes dessus et tout et tout :/

----------


## KindPlayer

C'tait la bonne poque les lgos techniques, qu'est ce que j'ai pu rouiller avec a! C'tait de la balle! Malheureusement maintenant lgo achte des licences de film pour vendre des lgos "star wars", "batman", ou des trucs thmatiques.. Sans doute que c'est plus rentable auprs d'une jeunesse gave de tl.. C'tait mieux avant...

----------


## loka

> C'tait la bonne poque les lgos techniques, qu'est ce que j'ai pu rouiller avec a! C'tait de la balle! Malheureusement maintenant lgo achte des licences de film pour vendre des lgos "star wars", "batman", ou des trucs thmatiques.. Sans doute que c'est plus rentable auprs d'une jeunesse gave de tl.. C'tait mieux avant...


Amen  ::aie::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> oui mais le probleme est qu'a chaque fois pour avoir 5 roues dentes et 2 cremailleres tu tape en plus le moteur la visiere de l'hlico les briques qui servent  rien  part  faire jolie pasque ya des flammes dessus et tout et tout :/


Tu as juste cherch sur le site ou tu as essay de les contacter directement?



> Pour l'Europe
> 
> Tlphonez gratuitement* en Europe au 00-800-5346-1111.
> 
> *En tlphonant au numro gratuit  partir d'un tlphone mobile, des frais seront peut-tre ajouts par votre compagnie tlphonique.
> 
> Envoyez-nous un e-mail : cliquez ici.
> 
> crivez au service clientle (Ne renvoyez pas vos produits  cette adresse. Vous trouverez l'adresse approprie au dos du bordereau d'expdition) :
> ...


On sait jamais, ils auront peut-tre une solution pour toi (mme si il y a peu de chance).

----------


## BiM

J'en ai et il doit y avoir moyen de te les vendre.

A savoir : 'faut voir a avec mon frre  ::aie:: 
Je le vois Jeudi soir j'essaye de te tenir au courant (si j'oublie pas).

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Tu as juste cherch sur le site ou tu as essay de les contacter directement?
> On sait jamais, ils auront peut-tre une solution pour toi (mme si il y a peu de chance).


Oui il faut que je leur tlphone (mais depuis que j'ai post ma vie prive  t mouvemente :/ pas eue trop le temps ca devrait se calmer dans deux semaines ^^



> J'en ai et il doit y avoir moyen de te les vendre.
> 
> A savoir : 'faut voir a avec mon frre 
> Je le vois Jeudi soir j'essaye de te tenir au courant (si j'oublie pas).


OUuuu toi tu m'interesse !

----------


## mordrhim

Bonjour ^^

je dois avoir un carton de lgo de tous types non tris d'environ 50 Kg de tous type de pice de toutes couleur (enfance trs productive avec mon frre)

je regarderai si j'en ai lorsque je passerai rendre visite  mes parents si je n'oublie pas entre temps.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai encore vu rcemment une moto en lego technique dans un bte carrefour.

Aprs, la mallette technic ou le must du must la table graphique me semble assez introuvable.

(et moi je les garde mes lgos, je compte bien jouer avec mes enfants a ca plus tard !!!)

----------


## loka

En cherchant sur ebay US, tu peux trouver ton bonheur je pense, mais avec le prix d'envoi... a fais cher les legos  ::aie:: 

Recherche rapide, j'ai trouv a :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-2-5kg-Lo...ayphotohosting
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lego-Technic-59p...QQcmdZViewItem

mais il y en a pleins d'autres, j'ai pas cherch beaucoup ^^ :
http://search.ebay.com/search/search...fsoo%3D2&fgtp=

----------


## SpiceGuid

Il suffit de t'inscrire sur ce site, gnralement les vendeurs y sont trs srieux:

http://www.bricklink.com/

Ensuite tu peux choisir ton vendeur franais et lui acheter des pices au dtail.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Tu as trouv ton bonheur ?

----------

